# Forbes Magazine Article on "Science collapse disorder"



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

an email our club received had the following warning/information on the above article. not sure of what they are driving at as I would assume that forbes checks the info in the articles.


Just a quick note - the Forbes site has become a massive aggregator of stories from various people and companies (including my employer). Unless something says "Forbes staff", it's not necessarily from the magazine.

Contributor Jon Entine's actual affiliation - it's clear, but the link from Forbes is weirdly broken - is with these folks:

http://www.geneticliteracyproject.org/

That may be just as good as Forbes, or better, depending on your take, but it's worth noting that Forbes today is something different from Forbes of yesteryear.

Thanks,
Simo


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Careful camero, that doesn't follow the accepted protocol of blaming neonics... you will be assulted for pointing it out!


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Assuming that is true it's pretty compelling evidence. 

Only a little bit off subject, but I bet I'm not the only one seeing google adds for Bayer Crop science all over the place on beesource. If the ag chemical industry really wants to build genuine good will and co-operation with bee keepers toward the goal of coexistence of agriculture and healthy bees, they should put some of their awesome powers toward developing some safe cheap and highly effective treatments for varroa and N. Cerane. If mites and disease, and not crop chemicals are *really* the only cause of CCD they could kill several birds with that stone.


----------



## rniles (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't get it.

This is the first I've ever heard (outside of Bayer) that Canada and Australia aren't having losses....

Canada says: "_The best way to describe the honey bee losses this past winter would be “drastic” or “extreme”_."
Australia says: "_The shortage [of bees] is due to several factors: drought, the lack of overallgovernment funding support for research and, most importantly, the overuse of pesticides._"

http://www.apvma.gov.au/news_media/news/2012/2012-08-22_science_pesticides_bee_health.php
http://www.bfa.com.au/portals/0/BFAFiles/AUT09-where-have-bees-gone.pdf
http://theabk.com.au/article/neonicotinoids-australia
http://www.blogtalkradio.com/theorg...eonicotinoid-view-neonicotinoids-in-australia
http://www.beeculture.com/content/C...byn M. Underwood and Dennis vanEngelsdorp.pdf
http://www.buzzaboutbees.net/australias-honey-bees.html
http://www.newmediaexplorer.org/chr...ic_bee_losses_bees_immune_systems_damaged.htm


http://www.ontariobee.com/issues-and-advocacy/ongoing-issues-and-actions/spring-2012-bee-poisonings
http://www.watershedsentinel.ca/content/case-missing-bees
http://www.michiganbees.org/2013/canadian-bee-loss-linked-to-planting-of-treated-corn-seed/
http://capabees.org/content/uploads/2013/02/2009winterloss.pdf
http://www.croplife.ca/wp-content/u...bout-Honey-Bee-Losses_ENGLISH_FINAL_Aug14.pdf
http://www.betterfarming.com/online-news/bee-deaths-prompt-insecticide-re-evaluation-5519
http://www.seeds.ca/proj/poll/index.php?k=86
http://www.omafra.gov.on.ca/english/food/inspection/bees/2011-winter-loss.htm


I'm not going to blame everything on neonics but stop pulling me leg.


----------



## Delta Bay (Dec 4, 2009)

Warren Jones explains about his role: 

“I am the President of the Crop Pollination Association Inc. This association represents the beekeeper pollinators that service agriculture's pollination requirements across a broad range of crops in all eastern states, Western Australia,Tasmania and NT, which has no members at present. 

We provide representation to AHBIC, the peak body established to represent all sectors of beekeeping.” 

You’ll see from the document that Warren Jones’ experience and service to agriculture spans 34 years.

In relation to this issue, of particular interest to me was this comment:

Page 4 

“There has been a wide use of neonicotinoids to treat a large range of pasture seed and other seed prior to planting which includes most of our horticulture and vegetable production. Consequently our bees are continually in contact with neonicotinoids from the agricultural environment. We are finding it very difficult to maintain our hives at pollination strength, requiring an increase in use of young queens and replacement nucleus hives to maintain our hives”


http://www.buzzaboutbees.net/support-files/australianpollinatorssoc.pdf


----------



## rhaldridge (Dec 17, 2012)

Interesting info about the author. If you believe this, he's a flak-catcher for the agrichemical industry.

http://www.motherjones.com/tom-philpott/2012/02/atrazine-syngengta-tyrone-hayes-jon-entine


----------



## JD's Bees (Nov 25, 2011)

There are losses in Canada but none that can be classified as CCD. This is a more recent winter loss report. 
http://capabees.org/content/uploads/2012/10/2012capawintloss1.pdf


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

rhaldridge said:


> Interesting info about the author. If you believe this, he's a flak-catcher for the agrichemical industry.
> 
> Interesting term, Flak catcher, how is that realated to actually pointing out the truth instead of listening to the no nothings???


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

rhaldridge said:


> Interesting info about the author. If you believe this, he's a flak-catcher for the agrichemical industry.
> 
> http://www.motherjones.com/tom-philpott/2012/02/atrazine-syngengta-tyrone-hayes-jon-entine


So how do you explain that Australia has no CCD and lots of neonics?


----------



## rhaldridge (Dec 17, 2012)

camero7 said:


> So how do you explain that Australia has no CCD and lots of neonics?


I don't. I'm starting to conclude that the neonics thing is wildly overblown. There's a treatment free beekeeper in Indiana who keeps his hives in patches of woods surrounded by corn and soy fields, and has very low losses. It's starting to look to me as if it's more the fault of common beekeeping practices than the fault of farmers who use pesticides-- or at least these particular pesticides.

Still, I always like to know who is preaching at me, and who they are working for. I guess most folks are happy to listen to anyone, as long as what the person is saying confirms what they already believe. That's one reason the country is in such a dysfunctional mess at the moment.

My attitude does get me in trouble a lot.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

I look at the facts and if they can be verified. not who wrote it...... Mother Jones is no Bastion of accuracy, In fact I wouldn't let my birds read that of the bottom of the cage...not saying your doing it, but typical tactics is what MJ is attack the author, not the facts...... read AUS and CAN reports, and talk to midwest beeks.......


----------

